# الهندسة الطبية في السودان



## ياسر3100 (21 فبراير 2006)

تم تأسيس قسم الهندسة الطبية في السودان عام 1995
يمنح القسم درجة البكالوريوس في 5 سنوات
تخرجت من القسم 6 دفعات 
يتبع القسم الى جامعة السودان - كلية الهندسة 




مهندس طبي / ياسر


----------



## مهموم اليمن (7 مارس 2006)

الى الاخ ياسر السلام عليكم ... تحياتى اليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكم؛؛؛؛
ارجوا افادتى عن الدراسات العليا فى قسم الهندسة الطبية هل تم افتتاحها ؟ 
عبد الله -ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ مهندس طبّى -ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## صلوحي (19 مارس 2006)

*رد*

كم تقدر الرسوم السنوية للقسم انا طالب اريتري مقيم بالسعودية معدلي التراكمي 92و79


----------



## الهدهد (11 أبريل 2006)

صلوحي قال:


> كم تقدر الرسوم السنوية للقسم انا طالب اريتري مقيم بالسعودية معدلي التراكمي 92و79


....................................................................................................................................

بالنسبه للهندسه الطبيه في السودان لدرجه بكلاريوس الشرف فانها تدرس في اربع جامعات

وتتراوح الرسوم السنويه هذا العام

مابين2500دولار الي 3500دولار
وذلك يعتمد علي حسب الجامعه

.................................................................................................
مهدي
هندسه طبيه
كليه علوم التقانه


----------



## مهموم اليمن (18 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حسب الدليل الجامعى لجامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا فان القبول فى الهندسة الطبية فى العام 2001 كان 85% مع الشكر,,,,


----------



## مهموم اليمن (18 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حسب الدليل الجامعى لجامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا فان القبول فى الهندسة الطبية فى العام 2001 كان 85% مع الشكر,,,,


----------



## الزعيم2 (19 أبريل 2006)

ولكن فى هذا العام 88.1
للشهادة السودانية 
و98.1 للشهادة العربية


----------



## abu_rana (16 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بالنسبة لجامعة السودان 
لو جاي من السعودية لازم تكون النسبة 98.5
وبالنسبة للمصاريف حوالي 3000 دولار 
وشكرا 
اخوكم :::: أبو رنــــا


----------



## م.أبوعبد الكريم (18 يوليو 2006)

يعطيكم العااافيه


----------



## mohabd28eg (22 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن حضرتك تعطيني فكرة عن عمل الهندسة الطبية بالسودان 

وضعه ايه بالنسبة للشغل والشركات


----------



## سوسو22083 (12 يناير 2010)

افتتحت جامعة السودان اول دفعه للهندسه الطبيه ومن المفترض القبول للدفعه الثانيه في الايام القليله القادمه


----------

